# w00t! samba works... for winNT based machines only :(

## kraylus

cant get swat going but i've dinked around in the smb.conf file and managed to getta share going. here's the downside...

only winNT based systems on the home network can connect to the samba client.

here's what i got for the shared section:

```

[SharedDocs]

   comment = Read and write access! Please be sure to read the document!

   path = /usr/local/sia

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

on my win2k machine when i go to network neighbourhood, i can see the nix box in there with all the others. it's called gen2kray. when i double-click it, it opens up the new window for that box. inside is the printers icon and the shared folder "SharedDocs". double-clicking on shareddocs opens a blank folder where the user can actually read/write files.

on a 9x machine, when the user double clicks gen2kray, it asks for a username and pw and when i click cancel or ok (w/o specifying a pw) it doesnt allow access... why the hell not?

if it means anything it says that the box's address (on win9x machines only) is //Gen2kray/IPC$ (somethin like that). doesnt say that on NT boxes.

thanks guys!

ryan

----------

## mksoft

To allow win9x machines access, you must turn on password encryption in smb.conf:

```
encrypt passwords = yes
```

Don't forget to restart samba.

----------

## kraylus

i do have that enabled.

stuff's working just fine for the NT boxes... when i double click gen2kray in the network neighbourhood on my wife's 98 box it pops up a login window that asks for only a password. looks kinda like this:

RESOURCE: //GEN2KRAY/PUBLIC

PASSWORD: *blank*

even though i've created a guest password for a guest acccount... *sigh* i dunno...

here's my smb.conf file:

```
# /space/gentoo/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smb.conf.example,v 1.1 2002/05/06 19:57:08 woodchip Exp

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = sia

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# (as cups is now used in linux-mandrake 7.2 by default)

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

;   printcap name = lpstat

;   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

;   printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

;[homes]

;   comment = Home Directories

;   browseable = yes

;   writable = yes

;   path = /home/sia

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

#Uncomment the following 2 lines if you would like your login scripts to

#be created dynamically by ntlogon (check that you have it in the correct

#location (the default of the ntlogon rpm available in contribs - btw there

#is no gentoo package for this; make one and submit it if you really want ;)

;root preexec = /usr/bin/ntlogon -u %U -g %G -o %a -d /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;root postexec = rm -f /var/lib/samba/netlogon/%U.bat

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

;[printers]

;   comment = All Printers

;   path = /var/spool/samba

;   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

;   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side

;printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

;[print$]

;   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

;   browseable = yes

;   read only = yes

;   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

[public]

    comment = Deposit stuff here!

    path = /home/sia/

    public = yes

    writable = yes

;[OUTGOING]

;    comment = Get stuff here!

;    path = /home/sia/out

;    public = yes

;    writable = no
```

also, what i would like to do is when people double click on gen2kray, instead of going to a folder that has the public folder in it, i want people to be able to doubleclick the gen2kray folder in network neighborhood and be taken straight to the home dir rather than having to click another folder.

anyone know how i can accomplish this?

thanks,

ryan

----------

## mksoft

What happens when you're using a user account (not guest, one with username and password)  :Question: 

----------

## kraylus

thats the thing... it doesnt work period for either. it asks for a pw and no matter WHAT i put in, it doesnt accept it. win9x boxes have absolutely zero access to the samba server  :Sad: 

NT boxes work as expected. i tested out certain situations where some folders are pw protected and some aren't. also tested a situation where if a particular group logged in they'd have read/write access while other groups wouldn't. works like charm.

the only thing a win9x box can do is see the samba server in network neighborhood. that's it.

ryan

----------

## mksoft

Hmm, try do read samba docs regarding win9x and winNT password handling.

You can find them under

/usr/doc/samba-2.2.4-r1/full_docs/textdocs

named Win95.txt.gz and WinNT.txt.gz.

Note  :Exclamation:  samba dir under /usr/doc may have different name on your machine (depends on samba version you have emerged).

----------

## giddyup

for the 9x users are you adding the username to the linux box?  that is, if i log into my 9x box as "billy" with a password of "bob", to access samba shares, i have to add the user to the smbpasswd file and the generic passwd file:

# useradd billy

# passwd billy

- use the same password as your 9x password: "bob", respecting case

- then add the user to the smbpasswd file:

# smbpasswd -a billy

- this will prompt you for a password, use "bob" (again, respecting case)

----------

## mksoft

Yes, that's the way to do it. You can also map samba users to existing system users, the name doesn't have to be the same.

Also remember to give correct permissions for the dir you're sharing (e.g: give write access to those users).

----------

## Vancouverite

I had a similar deal on a network once. It is because Win 95 

doesn't encrypt passwords, you can enable this in the registry (I forget how). However Win 95 B (OSR2) and C DO encrypt passwords. NT/2000 also encrypt passwords. This is what I did. First set  security = SHARE in smb.conf. This should enable everyone to use your shares. Then figure out which Win95 boxes need registry modifications and apply them (The directions are in one of the docs, /usr/doc/samba*/using_samba ... I think) Then tighten it up by switching back to USER security, adding the users and passwords. Hope this helps.

----------

## blunted

You might want to try connecting via the command line

start>run>command>net use z: //server/share

You might get a nice error message and be able to find help on google.

----------

## blunt88

Thought I might give a little bit of my experience.  When I was trying to set up samba I had a very similar sounding problem, I got the login prompt, and no matter what username/password  I gave, I couldn't get access.  Then I tried changing the "primary network login" under the network prefs to "client for microshit networks" instead of (i think) "MS family login." now, when the computer boots up, i enter the username that corresponds to the username in the samba config, then opening the network neighborhood and my samba server, it shows my pub directory, and the users home directory.  I hope this helps someone, b/c samba gave me a beg headache for a while.  I could access through w2k fine.

Good Luck

pb

----------

## pZYchO

Hi,

the solution for your problem is simple:

You should add a user for that, e.g.

```

useradd -s /bin/false -d /var/lib mysmbuser

```

Samba don't knows that user so you must tell samba about him:

```

smbpasswd -a -n mysmbuser

```

Now give the user access to your share, like this:

```

chown -R mysmbuser /home/sia/

find /home/sia -type -f -exec chmod 600 '{}' ';'

find /home/sia -type -d -exec chmod 700 '{}' ';'

```

After that the last thing you have to do is to edit smb.conf (leave global as it is):

```

[public] 

    comment = Deposit stuff here! 

    path = /home/sia/ 

    public = yes 

    writable = yes 

    browseable = yes

    read only = no

    create mode = 0600

    directory mode = 0700

    force user = mysmbuser

    guest only = yes

    guest ok = yes

```

That worked for me...

cYa pZYchO

P.S.: Sorry 'bout my english, I'm german... =)

----------

## uzik

Some versions of Win9x use encrypted passwords and some don't.

There's a change to the registry on win98 to turn this on. A search

on google should find it reasonably quickly. There are

also some problems with user names from the windows box. If the

user name upper/lower case or length don't match it won't work.

If you can use all lower case user names <= 8 characters long.

Then check you have the right user name in the smbpasswd file

----------

